# Does anyone else find the Lightroom iOS/desktop pricing confusing?



## jesonmile73 (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi, i'm hoping someone can give me some clear advice because i am finding the Adobe information on Lightroom about as clear as mud.
I have Lightroom on the desktop and i have an ipad pro with the Adobe Lightroom CC for Ipad app.
I used to have a subscription, but i stopped this sometime ago, maybe 18months ago.
the reason i stopped the subscription was due to the unreliable cloud syncing.
I am now interested in reviewing the subscription and possibly giving it another try. However i've run into a number of problems.
Firstly, i am trying to understand what the difference is between the two apps on the iPad apple store, There is Lightroom CC for iPad and Lightroom CC. I have previously installed Lightroom CC for iPad but the other app seems to have more information in the app store description, so i am thinking this is a newer version! What is the difference between these two apps and which app should i be using now?
I also noted that there are 2 IAPs / monthly subscription options for both apps. One at £4.49 the other £8.99. I believe the difference in pricing is mainly due to cloud storage size, but if i purchase either of these options do I get Lightroom on the Macbook included or do i need to pay again for the desktop app?
As i mentioned earlier, I have Lightroom on the macbook. it's really just there to organise my image (raw/jpegs original/edited) files.
I have tried to renew my subscription through the desktop app but, for some strange reason, it wants me to pay in Thai Baht. I have been to thailand but i've never wanted to buy a subscription using the thai currency. I have tried to change the currency in my adobe account but there doesn't seem anyway to do this (well, not easily)!
I also looked at maybe setting up an new account so i can pay in UK£, but then i come across different pricing from that on the ipad, the pricing is £9.99 per month for 12 months. This difference makes me believe the pricing model for the ipad app and the desktop app are separate and i would need 2 subscriptions.
To complicate matters further, i am based in China, when I go to select "buy now" option, it changes the currency to RMB, the chinese currency, however i want to pay from my UK bank account. Again, no easy way to change this, if you can!
I've spent a few days looking at this and i'm really exhausted by how complicated it seems to be to purchase what i need.
I've tried to contact Adobe through the support function but again, this seems overly complicated and i'm always redirected to some "knowledge base" page that has information that doesn't help at all.
I just want to take photos, edit raw files on the ipad (basic edits) and back them up to the desktop app (i actually don't really need the cloud service as this will always be a bit flakey whilst living in china).
To summarise-

what ipad app do i need?
if i pay £4.99 per month, will this re-activate my subscription on the desktop app?
If i get the the ipad app do i also need to pay extra for the desktop app?
thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jul 6, 2021)

Hopefully I can simplify!
You need a subscription to a Plan from ADOBE!      **Not the Apple Store.
First- there are no Apps that use "CC" in the name.
Second- Your PC will need an upgrade to Windows-10 for the current Apps in your PC.
Third- I do not have information on currencies.

You have Two Choices from Adobe-

1) The "Lightroom Plan (1TB)"  Includes- 
Lightroom-Mobile for all mobile devices- iPhone iPad, Android devices
Lightroom-Desktop v4.3 for PCs or Mac Computers
1 TB of Cloud Storage.- All photos are stored in the Cloud, so good 'syncing' is required.

2) The "Photography Plan (20GB)" Includes-
All the Lightroom Apps for mobile devices, Lightroom-Web, and desktops, as in 1) above
Lightroom-CLASSIC (The original and best that stores your files on your PC)
Photoshop (PC and Mac)
Photoshop for iPad
Adobe Bridge
Portfolio Web Site, , etc.
This is the best (and only!) option that includes Lightroom-CLASSIC with local storage, and limited Cloud Syncing of files (20GB limit or the 1TB option.)

https://www.adobe.com/creativecloud/photography/compare-plans.html


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 6, 2021)

jesonmile73 said:


> what ipad app do i need?
> if i pay £4.99 per month, will this re-activate my subscription on the desktop app?
> If i get the the ipad app do i also need to pay extra for the desktop app?


1. Adobe Lightroom for iPad (if you use the "lightroom cc" link when you search the App Store, you'll likely still end up with the same "Adobe Lightroom for iPad" option).
2. No, that £4.99 per month option is known as the "Premium" version of the mobile app, giving you 100GB of cloud space and all the premium features of the mobile apps (cloud syncing, ability to edit raw files, etc.)....but it is restricted to the various mobile apps, though you can also access the LrWeb app via a browser on most systems. If you want to re-activate the subscription for the desktop you'll need one of the two Adobe plans that @I-See-Light has detailed.
3. No....if you start off with the Premium iPad plan, you should be able to upgrade to either of the two desktop-related plans, as both of those plans encompass the mobile apps as well.


----------

